# leased or owned??



## jksellman (Mar 23, 2007)

Is there a way to check if a DTV HR20 is leased or owned before buying it???


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Get the 12 digit RCVR ID number and call DirecTV to see if it's leased or owned.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Call the access department directly at 877-887-7994 with the receiver ID and they can tell you.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Who are you buying it from?

If it is on Ebay they normally tell you if it is Owned or Leased.


----------



## jksellman (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll call DTV to check...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Richierich said:


> Who are you buying it from?
> 
> If it is on Ebay they normally tell you if it is Owned or Leased.


And you trust them? Way too often someone got one at Best Buy and thought they owned it.

And to the OP, be sure to go with Josh's suggestion, do not talk to the regular CSR's, only talk to the Access Card department.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> And you trust them? Way too often someone got one at Best Buy and thought they owned it.
> 
> And to the OP, be sure to go with Josh's suggestion, do not talk to the regular CSR's, only talk to the Access Card department.


Well, Ebay has been cracking down on sellers who fraudently try to sell a Leased as Owned DVR but No I don't Trust them but I get the RID # and call the Directv Access Card Dept. and ask them if it is indeed Owned and then I buy an Access Card and they also check to see if any balance is due on the Owner's Account which is why you need to buy a New Access Card.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Richierich said:


> Who are you buying it from?
> 
> If it is on Ebay they normally tell you if it is Owned or Leased.


I just bought a nearly new 24-100 on eBay. That makes 9 owned. $105 including shipping. Now if the card would just come...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

joshjr said:


> Call the access department directly at 877-887-7994 with the receiver ID and they can tell you.


That is the ONLY number you can call and be assured of the receiver's status. Trust no one else. I've got that number on speed dial.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> And you trust them? Way too often someone got one at Best Buy and thought they owned it.
> 
> And to the OP, be sure to go with Josh's suggestion, do not talk to the regular CSR's, only talk to the Access Card department.


I think he meant calling ACT was the best way to check on an eBay item.

You certainly can't trust the people selling the HRs, most of them don't have a clue, some don't care. I talked to a guy who had 3 or 4 24-500s that he claimed were owned, but wouldn't give me the RID#. Claimed I'd be able to activate it. If he would have given me the numbers I would have bought them all.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

His loss. Its possible some think you can do something nefarious with the RID before you buy it, but that's a stretch.

There are a few members on here I'd feel ok buying from without asking for the RID but generally a moot point as they'd likely put it in the for sale posting anyway.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> His loss. Its possible some think you can do something nefarious with the RID before you buy it, but that's a stretch.


Not the first time I've had this happen, I just write it off to either stupidity or the guy's trying to put one over on people. I did explain to him I needed the number to buy cards for them. No answer. Scum.



> There are a few members on here I'd feel ok buying from without asking for the RID but generally a moot point as they'd likely put it in the for sale posting anyway.


You have to get the RID# to buy the card. I'd trust anyone on the forum and I'd sure as hell let everyone know if I got screwed.

Rich


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

When is that number :manned:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rent_Share said:


> When is that number :manned:


Did you mean *where* is that number? If so, it's right above the access card slot on a green sticker.

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rich said:


> Not the first time I've had this happen, I just write it off to either stupidity or the guy's trying to put one over on people. I did explain to him I needed the number to buy cards for them. No answer. Scum.


Sure sounds like it. They might have been units that "fell off of a truck"...


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

Rich said:


> Did you mean *where* is that number? If so, it's right above the access card slot on a green sticker.
> 
> Rich


Actually I was asking - What Days/Hours does the Access Card team work ?

I have added this link to my FleaBay Inquiries for RID's

http://reviews.ebay.com/DirecTV-Hug...r-Activation-Direct-TV?ugid=10000000175821088


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Sure sounds like it. They might have been units that "fell off of a truck"...


Sometimes even the ACT doesn't understand where HRs have been. Seen that several times. And they won't activate them.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rent_Share said:


> Actually I was asking - What Days/Hours does the Access Card team work ?


I think they're there 24/7, everyday of the year. Might be wrong about that.



> I have added this link to my FleaBay Inquiries for RID's
> 
> http://reviews.ebay.com/DirecTV-Hug...r-Activation-Direct-TV?ugid=10000000175821088


Right, we found out about that a year or so ago. No RID#, no activation.

Rich


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Rich said:


> Sometimes even the ACT doesn't understand where HRs have been. Seen that several times. And they won't activate them.
> 
> Rich


Yeah last week I called the Access Card Department and said I wanted to verify that a receiver was owned prior to purchasing. The guy said I am great at that. I said good because its a HR34 that I am interested in. The call went from him being great at looking a receiver up to lasting 30 minutes and being told it was not approved to buy versus it was approved to buy.

Not to mention I had to remind them that if the box was on an account before 2012 that it was a beta tester and should be owned as I understand it. Most of the time they are pretty good at what they do but if you call and ask the oddball questions I do, it usually throws them for a loop.


----------



## acer (Dec 13, 2012)

From what they told me when I worked there, the majority of recievers on their are leased and not owned. Ebay is a shady site, check out solidsignal.com


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

No problem with Ebay as I and several others here have bought many Owned DVRs from Ebay Sellers and have had No Problems with the Purchase.

You just have to Verify the RID # with the Access Dept.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Richierich said:


> No problem with Ebay as I and several others here have bought many Owned DVRs from Ebay Sellers and have had No Problems with the Purchase.
> 
> You just have to Verify the RID # with the Access Dept.


Yup, the 34s are new and I would expect some problems trying to purchase an owned unit. These people at ACT are still D* CSRs. The other day I called ACT to activate an owned HR I had just bought and the CSR I got asked:

CSR-Who transferred you to this number?

Me-No one.

CSR-How did you get me?

Me-Called your direct number.

CSR-How did you get this number?

Me-ACT gave it to me a couple years ago.

CSR-What!

Me-It's an owned HR and I call ACT every time I activate an owned HR. That way, it doesn't get put down as leased.

CSR-Huh.

Me (gently)-You could have had the HR activated already.

Then the HR was activated.

They are not all perfect.

Rich


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

You have to admit there are plenty that have had trouble with poor ebay purchases, like ones that couldn't be activated due to a number of reasons.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> You have to admit there are plenty that have had trouble with poor ebay purchases, like ones that couldn't be activated due to a number of reasons.


Never had a problem and I've posted ACT's direct phone number many times. Here it is again: 877-887-7994. All anyone has to do is call them and give them the RID#. Calling anyone else at D* is a recipe for disaster.

Rich


----------



## Michael H.. (May 31, 2007)

jksellman said:


> Is there a way to check if a DTV HR20 is leased or owned before buying it???


Nobody else has mentioned it, so I will... *CAUTION!*

Two of the (nine) DVR's I have are HR20's... a -100 and a -700.
At the beginning of the year, I de-activated a third (-100) HR20 that had been sporadically acting up, and called DTV to request a return box.
Like other HR20 owners, I was told by DTV, that they didn't want them back.
They instead sent a return envelope, only for the access card itself. (but also told me that if I didn't return the card, nothing would happen).

Was going to give the other two HR20's away, and was told by the activation department that they would not activate "de-commissioned" receivers such as the HR20 on *ANOTHER* account, whether originally leased or owned.
At the time, if I de-activated from my account, and changed my mind and wanted to re-activate them, they would do so *ONLY ON THE ORIGINAL (my) ACCOUNT*, but that this policy could (and eventually would) be rescinded at any time without notification.
This may already be the case, I have not checked.

So, whether or not the HR20 is leased or owned, it does not make a difference.
And because DTV does not want those back, it is very easy to claim, knowingly or otherwise, that it is owned, since their failure to return will not cause them to incur an un-returned equipment fee.
A way to make a few bucks for a paperweight...


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> Its possible some think you can do something nefarious with the RID before you buy it, but that's a stretch.


If they were really D* employees, they would know that could not happen.



dpeters11 said:


> There are a few members on here I'd feel ok buying from without asking for the RID but generally a moot point as they'd likely put it in the for sale posting anyway.


That's a problem.

You will now find valid owned RID numbers on various sites advertising "owned" units. These valid RID "owned" numbers have been harvested from ebay, craigslist or other sellers - perhaps here? The sites even give the Access Card Department info to call and verify. A sucker calls and Access Card Department says "yes, its owned" because it is owned - just not by the seller.

Sucker end up with nothing or a leased unit with a different RID and a big hassle on your hands.

Has not happened to me, but I have found many websites that has the RID of one of my owned HR34s. One website when you click to buy goes to Amazon.com where you end up purchasing a leased unit (the Amazon site never says it is owned).

So you go to the website, gives the RID number (mine), you verify, Access Card Department says "owned", you click to buy, you are on Amazon.com website. You purchase. You've just been scammed - but would you have expected it?

I would suggest no RID numbers on ebay or craigslist or here - only give them to someone who private messages. And if buyer, ask for a photo of the RID on the unit or screen - not just the number itself in an email.

Furthermore, when you call the Access Card Department for verification, HAVE THEM NOTE ON YOUR ACCOUNT the unit is owned at that time. If you do not, I had one situation where they tried to say a unit was not owned when I finally activated it. Took a while to straighten out. Would not have happened if they noted it the first time on my account.

EDIT: You may be interested in knowing I have called the Access Card Department twice about one of my owned HR34s RID being on so many scam websites. Told them they should note that so if anyone called about status, they could warn. Both times I was told they were not interested in doing so. So much for customer support.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

FWIW, this is my current favorite:

Search google for "HR34 ,AKA GENIE 4 DIRECTV - $300 (PALMDALE )"

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&tbo=d...fd695ee4add54e&bpcl=40096503&biw=1280&bih=693

HR34 ,AKA GENIE 4 DIRECTV

losangeles.craigslist.org › ... › for sale / wanted › electronics - by owner

Dec 6, 2012 - HR34 ,AKA GENIE 4 DIRECTV - $300 (PALMDALE ) ... HELLO I HAVE A 5 TUNER DVR FOR DIRECTV ITS CLEAN IM A IM A DTV TECH .... TXT ME OR EMAIL ME..GOOD 4 ADDING TO A ACTIVE ACC 818 770 9302

Claims he comes across these from time to time. Has a picture of the HR34 in the ad. Even lists the Access Card number as 002764201311

Unfortunately for him, that unit is now red flagged as stolen because, according to the Access Card Department, he ordered an access card fraudently on someone else's account for his stolen HR34 - but they were not sure who actually committed the crime. Nice of him to put his telephone number and pictures of the unit online which Directv is now in possession of because of the call to the Access Card Department to verify owned or leased status.

Unfortunately, all scammers are not always this stupid.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Furthermore, when you call the Access Card Department for verification, HAVE THEM NOTE ON YOUR ACCOUNT the unit is owned at that time. If you do not, I had one situation where they tried to say a unit was not owned when I finally activated it. Took a while to straighten out. Would not have happened if they noted it the first time on my account.


I had the same thing happen to me and I had to call back and talk to another CSR who called the Access Dept. and told them that according to her Records it was Owned by the previous customer and that they should mark it as Owned and they finally did mark it as Owned.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> I had the same thing happen to me and I had to call back and talk to another CSR who called the Access Dept. and told them that according to her Records it was Owned by the previous customer and that they should mark it as Owned and they finally did mark it as Owned.


It can even be easier by sending DirecTV Customer Support an e-mail requesting their confirmation of your specific list of devices that are owned. That response gives it to you in writing. Been there, done that.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Bottomline is that leased units are leased units and owned units are owned units, thease statuses are NOT affected by the recoverability of the unit. Doesnt matter whether DTV wants the receiver back or not. H20's are mostly leased and therefore cannot be sold yet DTV does NOT recover them. This cannot be changed and yes always call ACDT to ask because some other CSR's get confused about this. As far as the scammers go you would not believe the lengths some idiots will go to...seems to bwe like a waste of time for so little money


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wahooq said:


> Bottomline is that leased units are leased units and owned units are owned units, thease statuses are NOT affected by the recoverability of the unit. Doesnt matter whether DTV wants the receiver back or not. H20's are mostly leased and therefore cannot be sold yet DTV does NOT recover them. This cannot be changed and yes always call ACDT to ask because some other CSR's get confused about this. As far as the scammers go you would not believe the lengths some idiots will go to...seems to bwe like a waste of time for so little money


Obsessed by selling, they are.

Rich


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

Been working eBay within a price point (under $ 79 + $ 20 for Access Card) for an HD DVR and/or Receiver 

Found 21 Leased

2 Dick head Owners who won't provide the number even with a point to the eBay article on verifying Ownership

2 Owned - Net pricing including card > Direct's Lease Fee

2 Incorrectly described Including a Receiver Being Listed as a DVR

When Direct answers " - Not found in our records" (The last two I had transposed trying to read the stickers), Is there any valid reason for a "not Found"

Thanks

KEEP IN MIND IF THE STARTING DELIVERED COST IS > $ 79 - (Opening Bid) I am not inquiring on the ownership status so my numbers are not representative of all the Receivers Listed


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Rent_Share said:


> Been working eBay within a price point (under $ 79 + $ 20 for Access Card) for an HD DVR and/or Receiver
> 
> Found 21 Leased
> 
> ...


Yes, when I have came across this it meant that the receiver had never been activated making it a leased receiver. You could activate it but it would trigger a new 2 year agreement.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Rich said:


> Obsessed by selling, they are.
> 
> Rich


Sound like Yoda, you do. :lol:


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Rent_Share said:


> Been working eBay within a price point (under $ 79 + $ 20 for Access Card) for an HD DVR and/or Receiver
> 
> Found 21 Leased
> 
> ...


What and how many H2x are you looking for and are you counting shipping in that $79 figure. BTW, you show >$79 which is easy to find. I suspect you really mean <$79.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

Just One

Once I get to $79 (with shipping) I am at $99 with the access card. 
The same up front cost as a leased receiver.

Keep in mind these are starting prices.

In reality the two year commitment is not a significant concern, just would like to have the flexibility

Ran into an interesting eBay ad:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251203222383?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Entire Text said:


> BRAND NEW & NEWEST MODEL DIRECTV HR24 HD/DVR RECEIVER DVR + HD HR 24 DTV
> 
> Hr24 new
> Posted with eBay Mobile


(Plus Aito fill fields for H24)

When asking for Receiver ID



eBay Response said:


> We are an authorized directv dealer , we warranty that you can activate this box, due to the fact that is clean , but we can't share any other information . Thanks and have a great day - isesolution2001


Ebay Feed Back 2 Items as a seller


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wahooq said:


> Sound like Yoda, you do. :lol:


First cousin, he is... :lol:

Rich


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Rent_Share said:


> Just One
> 
> Once I get to $79 (with shipping) I am at $99 with the access card.
> The same up front cost as a leased receiver.
> ...


So, reading between the lines, you are only interested in the H24 Owned as that is what you mentioned. Search for ebay for "Directv H24 owned". You will find that no H24 owned units are currently for sale.

If you select completed auctions, you will find that only 3 H24s have been sold in the 60 days for under $79 including shipping - and 1 of those is questionable as it sold for .01 and had free shipping.

As noted, get the RID in a picture from the seller and check it out before you buy any "owned" receiver.

EDIT: If they do not mention that the unit is owned, don't waste your time. If someone worked for Directv and owns a unit, they will know what that means and mention it in the ad.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rent_Share said:


> Just One
> 
> Once I get to $79 (with shipping) I am at $99 with the access card.
> The same up front cost as a leased receiver.
> ...


If the sellers won't give you the RID# they know it can't be activated, as a rule. Some sellers truly don't understand what they're doing. Oddly, a lot of HRs that cannot be activated are sold. I bought a 24-500 for about $50 just to get the power supply, so I guess a lot of other people do buy sets that can't be activated for parts. Be aware: If the seller doesn't say the HR's front panel does light up, don't buy it for the power supply. Don't take that chance, the PS is probably shot.

Rich


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> So, reading between the lines, you are only interested in the H24 Owned as that is what you mentioned. Search for ebay for "Directv H24 owned". You will find that no H24 owned units are currently for sale.
> .


Actually I am open to:

H21 HR21
H22 HR22
H23 HR23
H24 HR24

The linked auction, was just a terrible ad for an "Authorized Reseller", Then to cap it off with the ambiguous statement that they guarantee activation without disclosing the lease and return commitment when asked about the RID

This is for an upgrade to a TIVO 708

I AM USING CAT5 FOR MRV AND A 6X8 Multi Switch which precludes the 25 Series.

I AM LEARY OF THE HR20'S OUT THERE, When I was still on a protection plan I did purchase an H20, which continually overheated - Direct replaced it with an HR21 at no cost (They consider that one owned) . I did cancel the protection plan.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Rent_Share said:


> Actually I am open to:
> 
> H21 HR21
> H22 HR22
> ...


Then search eBay for "directv owned (hr21,hr22,hr23,hr24,h21,h22,h23,h24)"

There are 11 units that *MIGHT* truly be owned - and none are in your price range.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> You will now find valid owned RID numbers on various sites advertising "owned" units. These valid RID "owned" numbers have been harvested from ebay, craigslist or other sellers - perhaps here? The sites even give the Access Card Department info to call and verify. A sucker calls and Access Card Department says "yes, its owned" because it is owned - just not by the seller.


I got Scammed using Craigslist and I contacted Ellen Filipiak's Office for Customer Service and the guy lost his job, lost his Account with Directv and I received 2 HR24-500s for helping them prosecute this Fraudalent Person.

It cost me $300 but it Cost him even more and all I asked him to do when he couldn't send me the DVR was to Refund my Money but I think he was desparate and had spent the money so I called Ellen's Office and they pursued the matter which resulted in Directv changing their Policy of Employees Owning DVRs after they leave Directv.

Basically they are just Leasing the DVRs now instead of truly Owning them.

Buyer Beware!!!


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Richierich said:


> I got Scammed using Craigslist and I contacted Ellen Filipiak's Office for Customer Service and the guy lost his job, lost his Account with Directv and I received 2 HR24-500s for helping them prosecute this Fraudalent Person.
> 
> It cost me $300 but it Cost him even more and all I asked him to do when he couldn't send me the DVR was to Refund my Money but I think he was desparate and had spent the money so I called Ellen's Office and they pursued the matter which resulted in Directv changing their Policy of Employees Owning DVRs after they leave Directv.
> 
> ...


If you received 2 Owned HR24s for $300, you made out ok on the deal.

But yes, buyer beware is key.


----------



## dueport (Dec 3, 2009)

Is the benefit to actually owning the receiver that: 1) you no longer have to pay a $6 fee for that extra receiver every month (so using owned receivers you could add additional TVs to your account without worrying about your monthly bill increasing); or 2) you don't get locked into a contract? Or does owning provide both benefits? I would be interested in pursuing ownership if the former is true. My apologies for the basic question but I can't seem to locate a clear answer elsewhere.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

dueport said:


> Is the benefit to actually owning the receiver that: 1) you no longer have to pay a $6 fee for that extra receiver every month (so using owned receivers you could add additional TVs to your account without worrying about your monthly bill increasing); or 2) you don't get locked into a contract? Or does owning provide both benefits? I would be interested in pursuing ownership if the former is true. My apologies for the basic question but I can't seem to locate a clear answer elsewhere.


You will still have to pay the receiver fee.
Activating an owned receiver doesn't reset your 2 year agreement.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

just checked my local craigslist for grins and giggles. someone is selling a bunch of owned boxes, claiming you don't have to pay the $6 fee, if you own.


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

dueport said:


> Is the benefit to actually owning the receiver that: 1) you no longer have to pay a $6 fee for that extra receiver every month (so using owned receivers you could add additional TVs to your account without worrying about your monthly bill increasing); or 2) you don't get locked into a contract? Or does owning provide both benefits? I would be interested in pursuing ownership if the former is true. My apologies for the basic question but I can't seem to locate a clear answer elsewhere.


The biggest benefit to having owned equipment over leased, is that you can deactivate/reactivate owned equipment at will, as with leased recievers, they must be returned when deactivated, unless it's a seasonal customer situation or a non-recoverable model type.
--
The 6$ you pay is for the shared programming (hence why your primary reciever is free, because you pay the full package price on the primary), so that is paid whether leased, owned or a C31 client.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

HinterXGames said:


> The biggest benefit to having owned equipment over leased, is that you can deactivate/reactivate owned equipment at will, as with leased recievers, they must be returned when deactivated, unless it's a seasonal customer situation or a non-recoverable model type.


Also, you can Open up the DVR and Replace the Internal Hard Drive with a Better Faster 2 TB Drive designed for 24/7 A/V Operation in a DVR!!!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Richierich said:


> Also, you can Open up the DVR and Replace the Internal Hard Drive with a Better Faster 2 TB Drive designed for 24/7 A/V Operation in a DVR!!!


Also they are covered under the protection plan and will be swapped owned for owned. In some ways buying an older HD DVR that will die is not the worst thing. I had 3 HR20's replaced with HR24's last year. All HR20's I did not pay more than $100 for. I think I did okay.


----------



## dueport (Dec 3, 2009)

"JACKIEGAGA" said:


> You will still have to pay the receiver fee.
> Activating a owned receiver doesn't reset your 2 year agreement.


Thank you for clarifying that.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

joshjr said:


> I had 3 HR20's replaced with HR24's last year..


Direct replaced an owned H20 with an HR21 (now owned) a couple of years ago

I have canceled the protection plan since


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

Richierich said:


> Also, you can Open up the DVR and Replace the Internal Hard Drive with a Better Faster 2 TB Drive designed for 24/7 A/V Operation in a DVR!!!


True, but i'm to technically stupid to ever attempt such things. :hurah:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dueport said:


> Is the benefit to actually owning the receiver that: 1) you no longer have to pay a $6 fee for that extra receiver every month (so using owned receivers you could add additional TVs to your account without worrying about your monthly bill increasing); or 2) you don't get locked into a contract? Or does owning provide both benefits? I would be interested in pursuing ownership if the former is true. My apologies for the basic question but I can't seem to locate a clear answer elsewhere.


If you own the HRs you can put a 2TB HDD in it and you'll find you have a better running HR. When you activate an owned HR it doesn't change your comittment. If you decide to quit D*, you can sell them. I have 9 owned HRs, all with 2TB HDD internally and I have few problems. Just my opinions and experiences.

Rich


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

The last two inquiries on owned vs leased (I have stopped chasing RIDs on ebay listings from sellers too stubborn, stupid or shady to include them) the response has always been owned or leased until this morning


> I have researched the receiver identification number you have given us and have discovered the following:
> 
> 02938888xxxx - non-recoverable
> 02938887xxxx- non-recoverable
> ...





> Receiver ID # 0293630xxxxxx - non-recoverable
> - Receiver ID # 029397xxxxxxx - non-recoverable
> - Receiver ID # 02887xxxxxxxx - still active on another account
> 
> For non-recoverable receivers, you can reactivate these type of receivers.


No indication of either of these persons being part of the access card team, they are all H21s


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Rent_Share;3163891 said:


> The last two inquiries on owned vs leased (I have stopped chasing RIDs on ebay listings from sellers too stubborn, stupid or shady to include them) the response has always been owned or leased until this morning
> 
> No indication of either of these persons being part of the access card team, they are all H21s


If you manage to get a non-recoverable receiver activated, please let us know. That will be a first, I believe. Let us know what you had to do. I assume that the process is the same as activating an owned one in that you need a new Access Card and go through the ACT.

- Merg


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

I actually had a decent experience with an eBay seller recently that had a "Owned" HR21 for sale. I asked for a picture of the RID, they provided it and I called the Access Card Department to confirm. They said it showed as non-recoverable and couldn't be activated without paying D* the FULL price of the receiver. I'm still not sure how a HR21 was non-recoverable, but anyway...

I contacted the seller back and told him what I found. He already had the access card dept number and had called in before listing it. Basically, he had hid D* service cancelled a year or so back, and the receiver had just been sitting there. D* never asked for it back. When he called the Access Card Dept, they also told him it was non-recoverable, but that that meant he owned it and could sell it. So he then listed it. After hearing what I was told, he called them again and was told what I was told...he didn't own it. He actually thanked me for not letting someone get screwed over on it (he had great feedback) and took it down within 5 minutes. At least there are still some honest people out there...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

See, that was always my impression with regard to "non-recoverable" receivers.

- Merg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BLWedge09 said:


> I actually had a decent experience with an eBay seller recently that had a "Owned" HR21 for sale. I asked for a picture of the RID, they provided it and I called the Access Card Department to confirm. They said it showed as non-recoverable and couldn't be activated without paying D* the FULL price of the receiver. I'm still not sure how a HR21 was non-recoverable, but anyway...
> 
> I contacted the seller back and told him what I found. He already had the access card dept number and had called in before listing it. Basically, he had hid D* service cancelled a year or so back, and the receiver had just been sitting there. D* never asked for it back. When he called the Access Card Dept, they also told him it was non-recoverable, but that that meant he owned it and could sell it. So he then listed it. After hearing what I was told, he called them again and was told what I was told...he didn't own it. He actually thanked me for not letting someone get screwed over on it (he had great feedback) and took it down within 5 minutes. At least there are still some honest people out there...


Yup, I've had a lot of sellers take their offerings off after telling them what the consequences would be. Some just don't care.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> See, that was always my impression with regard to "non-recoverable" receivers.
> 
> - Merg


I've got a couple owned 20-700s on a shelf downstairs that have been deactivated. I'll check and see if ACT still will activate them. Of course, I'd have to buy a new card for each one, but there is a way around that, too.

Rich


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Rich said:


> I've got a couple owned 20-700s on a shelf downstairs that have been deactivated. I'll check and see if ACT still will activate them. Of course, I'd have to buy a new card for each one, but there is a way around that, too.
> 
> Rich


Whats that? If they are your old HR20's why would you need a new card to activate them?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

joshjr said:


> Whats that? If they are your old HR20's why would you need a new card to activate them?


I dunno. Another money stream, perhaps? I just know once you deactivate them you'll need a new card (in most cases) to reactivate them.

Rich


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

Re-sent the Non Receoverable reponse and got the following correction



> Non recoverable receivers are models that DIRECTV no longer recovers for refurbishment or redeployment. The receiver can never be reactivated onto any other account except the original account that they were first activated on, so I apologize for any confusion that our agent may have caused. Non recoverable equipment, is not owned, it's still leased equipment that we do not recover. Leased equipment cannot be sold, traded or activated onto another account.
> 
> I have forwarded this email to upper management to review with this agent to ensure the accuracy of future requests. I again apologize for any inconvenience that has been caused.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

We see leased equipment sold all the time. My impression was that the leased equipment could not have been activated on any account yet but if it hadn't then it was able to be sold.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Non-recoverable does NOT mean owned....leased is leased and will NOT be transfered...receivers that have never been activated can still be activated with an agreement just like any other upgrade....many many CSR's do not understand this fairly simple policy.....always call and ask for ACDT.....sadly I have seen some of them make mistakes also....bottom line ...ask if it is owned or non-recoverable


----------



## VABlitz (Jan 20, 2013)

How do you own instead of lease one of the newer HRs? I was under the impression that all HR22-24s were leased now. And some of the HR21s were owned instead of leased.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

VABlitz said:


> How do you own instead of lease one of the newer HRs? I was under the impression that all HR22-24s were leased now. And some of the HR21s were owned instead of leased.


If you owned a receiver and it is replaced under the Protection Plan the new receiver would still be owned. Also, some people who have owned receivers have sold them to other users. By and large though, most receivers that are activated will be leased.

- Merg


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

VABlitz;3165498 said:


> How do you own instead of lease one of the newer HRs? I was under the impression that all HR22-24s were leased now. And some of the HR21s were owned instead of leased.


You can also call and purchase one straight from DirecTV for $499.
Buy an HR21Pro from SS for $399.
Or see if you can find an owned one from a former DirecTV employee.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

JBv said:


> You can also call and purchase one straight from DirecTV for $499.
> Buy an HR21Pro from SS for $399.
> Or see if you can find an owned one from a former DirecTV employee.


Directv has changed their Policy regarding Employees Owning DVRs which states they can't sell them to anyone else and if they leave the Employment of Directv it reverts to becoming a Leased DVR and has to be Returned to Directv or the Employee will be Charged Full Price for an Owned DVR.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

VABlitz said:


> How do you own instead of lease one of the newer HRs? I was under the impression that all HR22-24s were leased now. And some of the HR21s were owned instead of leased.


I've got six 24s that are owned.

Rich


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Richierich said:


> Directv has changed their Policy regarding Employees Owning DVRs which states they can't sell them to anyone else and if they leave the Employment of Directv it reverts to becoming a Leased DVR and has to be Returned to Directv or the Employee will be Charged Full Price for an Owned DVR.


That still varies. I spoke to someone in the access card department team on this within the last 2 weeks and was told that they could only sell them if they were no longer employed. It does not seem to be static across the board.


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

One thing I've never been clear on... I purchased a owned receiver from a member here, got a new access card, and had it activated on my account as owned (all through the access card department). I have the protection plan as well. If that DVR were to die down the road, would it be replaced with an owned receiver or does that only apply to the original purchaser?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The Replacement Receiver or DVR Will Be Considered As OWNED!!!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

joshjr said:


> That still varies. I spoke to someone in the access card department team on this within the last 2 weeks and was told that they could only sell them if they were no longer employed. It does not seem to be static across the board.


Well Directv needs to get their Policy on this matter straight and let everyone know what it is going forward. 

This Post was Posted by a Directv Employee.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2952644&postcount=105


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BLWedge09 said:


> One thing I've never been clear on... I purchased a owned receiver from a member here, got a new access card, and had it activated on my account as owned (all through the access card department). I have the protection plan as well. If that DVR were to die down the road, would it be replaced with an owned receiver or does that only apply to the original purchaser?


It will be replaced with an owned HR. How that affects the five tuner HRs is, apparently, not known yet. I've asked several times and haven't gotten an answer to that question that seems firm.

Rich


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

I have an HR21 that replaced and HR20 I bought Used 
Direct TV Considers it OWNED


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

Just so it's clear, if you deactivated an unrecoverable reciever, you can reactivate that reciever with no problem on your account. As stated above, you just can't sell it, as it is still leased.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Richierich said:


> Well Directv needs to get their Policy on this matter straight and let everyone know what it is going forward.
> 
> This Post was Posted by a Directv Employee.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2952644&postcount=105


Thats incorrect, once a DTV employee separates employment the receivers are owned, just have to wait on the account to be switched to a regular account...while employed the receivers are owned but cannot be sold.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Richierich said:


> Directv has changed their Policy regarding Employees Owning DVRs which states they can't sell them to anyone else and if they leave the Employment of Directv it reverts to becoming a Leased DVR and has to be Returned to Directv or the Employee will be Charged Full Price for an Owned DVR.


That depends on the account type the employee had. With some types of accounts they receivers are supposed to be converted to leased after terminating their employment with DirecTV.



wahooq said:


> Thats incorrect, once a DTV employee separates employment the receivers are owned, just have to wait on the account to be switched to a regular account...while employed the receivers are owned but cannot be sold.


And this is correct, a *directv* employee will keep their owned equipment.
An employee with a third party who does work for DirecTV and has their equipment marked as owned will have their equipment converted to leased after ending employment.

Best to speak to ACDT as always.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

*So there is no confusion, these were posted as examples of who/what not to buy based on the complete mis-statement of facts as they relate to leased or owned by eBay Sellers*

Item # Removed by OP *Zero Bids *DirecTv H-24 700 receivers and acc!!!
I have 3 directv h-24 700 recievers with the hookups 2 controllers and the access cards for all 3. I do not know if they work. *I had been told That they are in collections but I think that they are ways around that and you can still use them*. If not you still have 2 controllers and some extra cords, along with parts! ​Item # Removed by OP *Zero Bids *Used Direct TV H21 receiver HD
I have called direct TV and gave them the RID and *they have informed me this receiver is a leased unit and there is no outstanding balance. All that will need to be done if the unit is purchased is both the original owner and new owner will need to be on the phone so the receiver can be transfered to the new owner.* The DirecTV person reassured me several times that there is no charge for the leased receiver to be transfered to a new owner.. Here is the RID if you would like to call DirecTV and verify this info.eBay bidders are smarter than lying eBay listers removed by OP​


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rent_Share said:


> Item # 221184994260 *Zero Bids *DirecTv H-24 700 receivers and acc!!!
> 
> I have 3 directv h-24 700 recievers with the hookups 2 controllers and the access cards for all 3. I do not know if they work. I had been told That they are in collections but I think that they are ways around that and you can still use them. If not you still have 2 controllers and some extra cords, along with parts!​
> Item # 111008137649 *Zero Bids *Used Direct TV H21 receiver HD
> ...


To add to this: The more sales the listers have, the less you can trust them. This is a generality, of course. Good rule of thumb, tho.

Rich


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

Rich said:


> That is the ONLY number you can call and be assured of the receiver's status. Trust no one else. I've got that number on speed dial.
> 
> Rich


Access card distribution team is the only ones that can change the status and order access cards. ALL CSRs have access to the ird information, whether leased or owned and account status. If you are specific about what you are looking for you will get the right information.

That being said, over the years all of my irds were switched from owned to leased even though I've carried the Protection Plan since we first had it. We went over the activity on my account and when I'd gotten replacements they were not activated properly and so when the agent built an activation, it populated the unit as leased. ACDT was able to correct that and switched all of my receivers back to owned.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

BTW, isnt there a forum rule about listing things for sale outside of the "Buy, Sell, Trade" forum?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Brubear said:


> Access card distribution team is the only ones that can change the status and order access cards. ALL CSRs have access to the ird information, whether leased or owned and account status. If you are specific about what you are looking for you will get the right information.


You have to be kidding.

Rich


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

Rich said:


> You have to be kidding.
> 
> Rich


I wouldn't have posted if I was kidding.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

CCarncross said:


> BTW, isnt there a forum rule about listing things for sale outside of the "Buy, Sell, Trade" forum?


Edited my post to make the examples of lies by sellers regarding leased or owned more difficult to find


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Simply put....owned units are becoming scarce.

People interested in obtaining owned units need to carefully and diligently do their homework to confirm the units are indeed owned - including via DirecTV's Access Card department (beyond just the owner's assurance).


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Simply put....owned units are becoming scarce.
> 
> People interested in obtaining owned units need to carefully and diligently do their homework to confirm the units are indeed owned - including via DirecTV's Access Card department (beyond just the owner's assurance).


You're absolutely right. It's also getting harder for those with owned receivers to sell them making even more important to get that RID verified.

Mike


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Brubear said:


> I wouldn't have posted if I was kidding.


Yup, I know. That was about as sarcastic as I get. I wouldn't trust any CSR except those that work in the Access Department and I always call back the next day to ensure that my owned HR was actually put down on my account as owned. I really don't trust the other CSRs.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think I've also heard cases of more unscrupulous sellers giving out an RID that is able to be transferred, but that's not the box you get. There are posters here that I'd trust to give correct info, but I probably would stay away from ebay auctions.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Rent_Share;3178680 said:


> Edited my post to make the examples of lies by sellers regarding leased or owned more difficult to find


I understood you.

- Merg


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

The Merg said:


> I understood you.
> 
> - Merg


Not everyone did



CCarncross said:


> BTW, isnt there a forum rule about listing things for sale outside of the "Buy, Sell, Trade" forum?


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a question for those of you who understand DirecTV's policies:
After I went over the end of my 2 year agreement, D* called me and offered me a free DVR to replace my H24, mostly I think to get me on another 2-year commitment. It sounded OK at the time, but after receiving an HR21, I changed my mind. (I already have an HR24 plus the H24.) The HR21 is too large, and from what I read, the HR21 is slow and has too small a hard drive.
I called them up, told them I didn't want it, and they promised to send me a recovery kit. They haven't done so yet, I assume because it is "non-recoverable". I never plugged it in or activated it on my account, and it is in the original packing from DirecTV. 

What do you guys think it's status is? Could anyone else activate it? Could I do so a year from now? I suppose I could call the ACT and ask, but I really don't care enough to bother right now. I just wanted an opinion from someone more knowledgible than me.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you have not activated it, you should be able to return it without a commitment, however you really do need to call DirecTV and work this with them.

If it was intended to replace the H24, then they are also expecting that to be deactivated and returned.

There is a time limit within which you must activate a new unit, something like 30 days. So don't wait too long before contacting them and resolving this.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tomspeer46 said:


> I have a question for those of you who understand DirecTV's policies:
> After I went over the end of my 2 year agreement, D* called me and offered me a free DVR to replace my H24, mostly I think to get me on another 2-year commitment. It sounded OK at the time, but after receiving an HR21, I changed my mind. (I already have an HR24 plus the H24.) The HR21 is too large, and from what I read, the HR21 is slow and has too small a hard drive.
> I called them up, told them I didn't want it, and they promised to send me a recovery kit. They haven't done so yet, I assume because it is "non-recoverable". I never plugged it in or activated it on my account, and it is in the original packing from DirecTV.
> 
> What do you guys think it's status is? Could anyone else activate it? Could I do so a year from now? I suppose I could call the ACT and ask, but I really don't care enough to bother right now. I just wanted an opinion from someone more knowledgible than me.


I've been waiting for over 3 months to have a recovery kit sent to me for an HR. As soon as it shows up on a bill I'm gonna call Retention and get some goodies for this mistake.

If I were you, I'd call Retention ASAP. As Carl says, there is a set period of time for a "new" HR to be activated. I thought it was 7 days, but I'm not sure. You're correct about the 21s being slow.

Rich


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Whenever I verify the RID number I just use the Directv website to email the number and usually get a quick response during business hours of course, But it's better to call Access Card Dept for better explanation.


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

Rich said:


> I've been waiting for over 3 months to have a recovery kit sent to me for an HR. As soon as it shows up on a bill I'm gonna call Retention and get some goodies for this mistake.
> 
> If I were you, I'd call Retention ASAP. As Carl says, there is a set period of time for a "new" HR to be activated. I thought it was 7 days, but I'm not sure. You're correct about the 21s being slow.
> 
> Rich


Well, after one regular CSR and three different Retention Department CSR's (I got cut off twice, once because the battery died on my portable phone, they have promised me a recovery kit. We'll see. They tell me that since I have not activated it, I haven't recommitted to a contract. So far there is no bill. If I don't receive the recovery kit, I will probably just stuff it in the attic. If they don't want it back, I may dissect it for enlightenment.


----------



## supermod38 (Jan 16, 2013)

my experience. bought a HR20 on E-bay for .99 plus shipping. it is as you know a LEASED unit. tried to activate................ no good. only way to activate is to pay $200.00 then it would be OWNED and could be activated. :lol:

it is correct that the H20's can only be used on the original account! unless you pay them the $200.00. HUH, may as well lease a HR24...................:eek2:


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

supermod38 said:


> my experience. bought a HR20 on E-bay for .99 plus shipping. it is as you know a LEASED unit. tried to activate................ no good. only way to activate is to pay $200.00 then it would be OWNED and could be activated. :lol:
> 
> it is correct that the H20's can only be used on the original account! unless you pay them the $200.00. HUH, may as well lease a HR24...................:eek2:


That is incorrect. No one should offer to "sell" you the unit to get it activated. Sounds like the previous account holder may have had a balance. Otherwise you should only have to pay the $20 access card charge.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Brubear said:


> That is incorrect. No one should offer to "sell" you the unit to get it activated. Sounds like the previous account holder may have had a balance. Otherwise you should only have to pay the $20 access card charge.


Sounds like the previous - uh, person- had either leased it or found a leased unit that fell off a truck.


----------



## supermod38 (Jan 16, 2013)

Brubear said:


> That is incorrect. No one should offer to "sell" you the unit to get it activated. Sounds like the previous account holder may have had a balance. Otherwise you should only have to pay the $20 access card charge.


she did not offer to sell me the unit,.!!!!

she said i would have to pay $200.00 to activate. it would still be a leased receiver.!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tomspeer46 said:


> Well, after one regular CSR and three different Retention Department CSR's (I got cut off twice, once because the battery died on my portable phone, they have promised me a recovery kit. We'll see. They tell me that since I have not activated it, I haven't recommitted to a contract. So far there is no bill. If I don't receive the recovery kit, I will probably just stuff it in the attic. If they don't want it back, I may dissect it for enlightenment.


My memory screwed me up again. When you buy an access card for an owned receiver you bought on a website, you have a certain number of days to activate the CARD or you have to buy a new one. Sorry about that.

Rich


----------



## golddigger (Jun 1, 2013)

So every one knows reading this stream, A couple of months ago I called Direct tv to check the status of a receiver purchased at a storage auction. They told me it was not leased equipment and there were no issues regarding the RID number. I sold it and it the purchaser came back. Now -- First, Direct TV told me that they had put a lien on it due to an unpaid bill, then they told me that it was leased equipment and wanted it back, they then told me that they would not activate it until the bill was paid. I asked for verification that it was leased equipment. I wanted something legalized since Direct TV changed their store 3 times now. I was told they couldn't do that. I asked for some kind of proof regarding the equipment as verification of being leased. I was then told by the representative that I could sell it and let the person buying it get it reactivated. I told the representative that he had said it could not be reactivate, the representative said that's correct. So, I had to ask .... why did you tell me to sell it to someone then. He said - I didn't say that. VERY IMPORTANT NOW!!!! I stated, yes you did and if you want to hear it, I have it all on tape. BTW recording a conversation is different from state to state. I'm going to make a copy of this conversation and push this issue, I have no stakes with DTV. I would like to know from anyone out there what agencies I can file a complaint with beside the BBB. I'd like to know of any popular news media that reports on these types of matters I can send this to. I'd like to know any popular youtube sites that would post this. What I was told is unacceptable. period


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

golddigger said:


> So every one knows reading this stream, A couple of months ago I called Direct tv to check the status of a receiver purchased at a storage auction. They told me it was not leased equipment and there were no issues regarding the RID number. I sold it and it the purchaser came back. Now -- First, Direct TV told me that they had put a lien on it due to an unpaid bill, then they told me that it was leased equipment and wanted it back, they then told me that they would not activate it until the bill was paid. I asked for verification that it was leased equipment. I wanted something legalized since Direct TV changed their store 3 times now. I was told they couldn't do that. I asked for some kind of proof regarding the equipment as verification of being leased. I was then told by the representative that I could sell it and let the person buying it get it reactivated. I told the representative that he had said it could not be reactivate, the representative said that's correct. So, I had to ask .... why did you tell me to sell it to someone then. He said - I didn't say that. VERY IMPORTANT NOW!!!! I stated, yes you did and if you want to hear it, I have it all on tape. BTW recording a conversation is different from state to state. I'm going to make a copy of this conversation and push this issue, I have no stakes with DTV. I would like to know from anyone out there what agencies I can file a complaint with beside the BBB. I'd like to know of any popular news media that reports on these types of matters I can send this to. I'd like to know any popular youtube sites that would post this. What I was told is unacceptable. period


And that is why you need the Access Card Department to NOTE ON YOUR ACCOUNT that the unit is owned, not leased - and is clear to be activated - when you call instead of making a recording.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

@ digger.

Relax. 

Unless you enjoy this kind of malarky, it'll just cause you grief.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

Rich said:


> Sometimes even the ACT doesn't understand where HRs have been. Seen that several times. And they won't activate them.
> 
> Rich


i had a lady in the access card department who asked me for someones name, etc, after i called to check on the rid. he was on this website trying to sell me an owned hr 24. that sent a major red flag. i tried to tactfully ask him more about the unit. he refused to give it to me and i didn't buy it from him.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

iceturkee said:


> i had a lady in the access card department who asked me for someones name, etc, after i called to check on the rid. he was on this website trying to sell me an owned hr 24. that sent a major red flag. i tried to tactfully ask him more about the unit. he refused to give it to me and i didn't buy it from him.


Two things can happen when you ask for the RID #. You can be ignored (especially if the seller is one with thousands of sales, they know perfectly well what the RID # is for and they know someone will buy it) or you can be asked why you want the #. Usually that means the person doesn't have a clue as to whether it's owned or leased or in collections. I usually answer that question.

Rich


----------



## golddigger (Jun 1, 2013)

Unless you enjoy this kind of malarky, it'll just cause you grief. 


It always does cause grief. Enjoyment no way. Piece of mind in the end, yes.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

golddigger said:


> golddigger, on 01 Jun 2013 - 6:48 PM, said:
> 
> It always does cause grief. Enjoyment no way. Piece of mind in the end, yes.


So, your complaint to the BBB will be: "I purchased the content of an abandoned storage unit. A DirecTV unit was in it. I called DirecTV and they said I could sell it. I recorded the call and can prove it, even though I do not know which state the DirecTV rep in and if they were in one of the 12 states that requires two party consent for recording telephone calls. As thus, I am not sure if I can legally use the recording in a cross state claim.

When I sold the unit, they refused to activate the unit for my buyer as they said could be done, so I got stuck with a boat anchor?"

That pretty much sum it up?

And what do you think the BBB will do besides send a copy to DirecTV, who will respond that their most recent information shows the unit is leased and/or balance due, so they will not activate it.

At that point the BBB will close the case, as they always do, resolving nothing.

You can then sue DirecTV, but as this was not local, you cannot do it in small claims court.

So will $10k+ out of your pocket in legal fees to recoup $300 bring you the piece (sic) of mind you were looking for?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> So, your complaint to the BBB will be: "I purchased the content of an abandoned storage unit. A DirecTV unit was in it. I called DirecTV and they said I could sell it. I recorded the call and can prove it, even though I do not know which state the DirecTV rep in and if they were in one of the 12 states that requires two party consent for recording telephone calls. As thus, I am not sure if I can legally use the recording in a cross state claim.
> 
> When I sold the unit, they refused to activate the unit for my buyer as they said could be done, so I got stuck with a boat anchor?"
> 
> ...


well said :righton:


----------



## danp5648 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hello I am selling an H25-500 on ebay and someone just asked for the RID..

"Hi there[/size]
I am interested in this item but first i would like to ask you if could you please send me the ID Number to verify the receiver is Owned and not leased. Or could tell me this information.[/size]
Thanks[/size]
Peace"

Can someone check for me which it is 1. owned or 2. leased?

The reply I got was: [/size]

[background=#f4f4f4]"HI THERE [/size][/background][background=#f4f4f4]THANKS FOR THE INFORMATION. I CALLED DIRECTV AND GAVE ID NUMBER AND THEY TOLD ME THAT DIRECTV OWNS IT. [/size][/background][background=#f4f4f4]THANKS AGAIN[/size][/background]
[background=#f4f4f4]PEACE" i.e leased I guess..[/size][/background]

Thanks


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The Receiver ID Number is the number the potential buyer needs.

Almost all DirecTV equipment is leased, and as such cannot be sold/transferred to others. If it was active on your account, DirecTV will expect it back, and could charge you a non-return fee if it isn't returned.

There are isolated (and rare) exceptions where equipment might be owned. You (and the buyer) can call the DirecTV Access Card Department to determine the owned/leased status of that unit. We're just customers/users like you, we can't check that ourselves.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

danp5648 said:


> Hello I am selling an H25-500 on ebay and someone just asked for the RID..
> 
> "Hi there[/size]
> I am interested in this item but first i would like to ask you if could you please send me the ID Number to verify the receiver is Owned and not leased. Or could tell me this information.[/size]
> ...


The RID is the Receiver ID number


----------



## danp5648 (Nov 22, 2015)

The reply I got was

"HI THERE
THANKS FOR THE INFORMATION. I CALLED DIRECTV AND GAVE ID NUMBER AND THEY TOLD ME THAT DIRECTV OWNS IT.
THANKS AGAIN PEACE"

That was the information i was looking for.. I hope this guy was telling the truth, so I ended my listing.. Thanks


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

danp5648 said:


> The reply I got was
> 
> "HI THERE
> THANKS FOR THE INFORMATION. I CALLED DIRECTV AND GAVE ID NUMBER AND THEY TOLD ME THAT DIRECTV OWNS IT.
> ...


If thy didn't talk to the access card department then you don't know if that's right or not. Regular csrs often don't know it's even possible to own one


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

danp5648 said:


> The reply I got was
> 
> "HI THERE
> THANKS FOR THE INFORMATION. I CALLED DIRECTV AND GAVE ID NUMBER AND THEY TOLD ME THAT DIRECTV OWNS IT.
> ...


then that begs the question, where did you get that receiver?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

...and you could always call DirecTV, ask for the access card group and ask THEM the question.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Call the Access Card department directly

 877-887-7994


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Call the Access Card department directly
> 
> 877-887-7994


Thanx, I thought I was gonna have to post it again.

Rich


----------

